# So I'll be the First!



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

OK, so I went and saw the APR team do outstanding with one of their cars at VIR a couple weeks ago. I heard the Audi blew a clutch and could not finish the race. Also, saw the third APR vehicle wreck, curious to know what happened. 

So I personally will be headed to the NJ Motorsports Park on July 17th. Will APR have anything in store for that race, based on lessons learned from VIR?


----------



## GTIDUDE88 (May 7, 2010)

I just got my car tuned with APR and I love it. I really does unlock the cars true potential.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

I live here in AL not from APR world HQ in Auburn. I have friends that work for the company, and I get to go hang with them from time to time. I will tell you that APR is one of the best companies as far as product support and all around concern for the brand. They are a joy to work with!


----------

